# Kirland Signature-Costco Makeup Brushes



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm really surprised the topic has never been broached on Specktra but Kirkland Signature, _also Costco's Generic Brand Name_, for the past three or so years has been producing makeup brush gift sets. I think some of the first reviews started in 2009. If you ever have to decide between a membership at Sams or Costco, Costco is the classier and more quality of the two imo. Anywho, this year I've been really shopping it up at Costco with great love! I saw a palette of their latest makeup brush set, the "8 piece luxury collection (with designer pouch)" for $24.99 and decided to grab it! I really grabbed this set for the "finisher" brush which is a dense, stout duo fiber not unlike the CoastalScents Classic Buffer Large Synthetic ($14.79) or the Sigma F82-Round Kabaki ($18). It proved itself very valuable when a foundation paddle brush left streaky makeup on a model I was doing. I grabbed the Kirkland Signature Finisher brush and it buffed that mess to perfection! They're great for the value!

  	No bleeding, no shedding, all metallic handles and ferrules, and the bag is even nice and holds your brushes, a large e/s palette or two, and a few other things in the mesh zipper pouch.

  	I don't have pics and unfortunately these are not available online yet (or maybe ever, idk).

  	Here's an overview about them.


----------



## katred (Dec 20, 2012)

It's worth noting that Costco usually recruits experts in the field to produce Kirkland Signature products for them- Starbucks makes their coffee, for instance. So chances are that you're getting a really good deal on a higher quality product when you buy these brushes. Thanks for bringing it up!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 20, 2012)

katred said:


> It's worth noting that Costco usually recruits experts in the field to produce Kirkland Signature products for them- Starbucks makes their coffee, for instance. So chances are that you're getting a really good deal on a higher quality product when you buy these brushes. Thanks for bringing it up!


	You are not kidding at all about that! I have loved everything I've bought from Costco! I fell even more in love when CNBC aired a documentary about them and their founder! They only mark up their items 12% or 15%! They have low turn over because they offer such great benefits! They make deals with local distributors! They're just awesome and more ethical than the average business! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 Plus they're ranked 20th as one of the top 50 businesses in the world!


----------

